# Best mileage tracker app?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I was thinking of getting Mile IQ


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been using Everlance for a year or more. Very happy, reliable, useful end-of-year reports and detailed tax info.
https://everlance.com/


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks, it's easy to use. But after my first trip it said "5.3 miles, $2.89"

What does $2.89 represent?


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Thanks, it's easy to use. But after my first trip it said "5.3 miles, $2.89"
> 
> What does $2.89 represent?


It's your miles X current IRS. mileage deduction, which is currently about 54 cents-I don't remember the exact 2018 deduction, but Everlance does


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I dont understand does $2.89 represent wear and tear on my car?


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I dont understand does $2.89 represent wear and tear on my car?


Yes, and more. It's the total running costs of keeping your car on the road, as a tax deduction allowed by the IRS, for business purposes. That's why it's important to separate out your personal and business mileage.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use MileIQ and have been very happy with it. It costs $60 per year, but gives me very detailed reports for tax purposes.

jb91360 is correct -- it's very important not only to _track_ your mileage, but also to* categorize every ride as either business or personal. * Only business miles are deductible, and nobody will believe every mile you drove was for business. Categorizing is easy, simple, and quick.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Why can't you just write it down in a notebook


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why can't you just write it down in a notebook


You can. But that's a time consuming PITA. Everlance and other apps automatically add trips; all you have to do is classify them for business or personal once per day, with a swipe.

To capture all the data that Everlance tracks, after each trip you'd have to write
Time and date trip starts
Time and date trip ends
Pick up address
Drop off address
Miles driven
Business or personal

Then you'd have to track all your miles between rides, cruising around waiting for a ping, going to car wash, getting gas, going to get car service etc. this would all taken a good number of minutes per day, with the danger you'll forget.

Why not automate all this?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

jb91360 said:


> You can. But that's a time consuming PITA. Everlance and other apps automatically add trips; all you have to do is classify them for business or personal once per day, with a swipe.
> 
> To capture all the data that Everlance tracks, after each trip you'd have to write
> Time and date trip starts
> ...


The app seems very glitchy to me


----------



## FF182 (Aug 13, 2017)

I currently use TripLog. I have tried Sherpashare, QB Mileage Tracker, MileIQ. Most of these programs track mileage based upon movement/GPS on your phone. Generally when you start to get to 5 MPH. There are a lot of miles lost based on this. Think about it. When you are slowing down to just get to the right pick up spot for PAX on the app, you are rolling at less than 5. The absolute best and most accurate way to get your mileage without tracking yourself is to buy an Automatic or similar OBD device that plugs into your car. Mine is consistently higher than all of these apps. I use TripLog and Automatic together to make sure I get the highest deduction.

I like Triplog because it has bluetooth start and end mileage. Start your car, it starts tracking. Shut off your car, it marks the end of the trip. It is very damn close to the Automatic and where it falls short, I just update the mileage number.

With just the Automatic you could automate the whole experience with IFTTT. Check this article out.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I tried MileIQ, but there seemed to be no way to set it to automatically track miles with GPS movement. I so often found a notification when I got home several hours later confirming that I wanted to start tracking my miles. Well, yeah about four hours ago, I did want that. 

Anyway I settled on Hurdlr for auto tracking and I use a pen and paper to record start and ending miles each day. Pen and paper is useful for tracking which SD card I have loaded in my dash cam.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I was thinking of getting Mile IQ


Pencil and paper. Then a spreadsheet.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

FF182 said:


> I like Triplog because it has bluetooth start and end mileage. Start your car, it starts tracking. Shut off your car, it marks the end of the trip. It is very damn close to the Automatic and where it falls short, I just update the mileage number.


We use TripLog on all our cars ... hasn't failed us yet. The autostart with bluetooth is good, but if you drive full-time Uber you can just set the app to record all miles on that day as single Uber work miles. Mile IQ is not designed for rideshare drivers and did not allow us to record the intermediate miles between trips as nicely as TripLog did. *additionally if you have more than 1 car you can use their web app to get a consolidated tax report for your accountant - > http://trplg.co/ninja



surlywynch said:


> I tried MileIQ, but there seemed to be no way to set it to automatically track miles with GPS movement.


Try Trip Log Mileage app ... autolog miles works great on all our cars > http://trplg.co/ninja


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I started out using pen and paper recording time and odometer at the beginning/end of my shift, then transposing to my all encompassing spreadsheet. I tried several apps (MileIq, triplog, etc) but never developed the confidence that the app was capturing ALL of the relevant data accurately.

So, I am now using/trying aCar which is the mobile app for Fuelly.com. While still a manual capturing process, it does capture additional info like starting/ending address and time, client (Uber/Lyft/Eats), purpose (rideshare, delivery, etc) and tax affect of trip. All of this done via a widget on my tablet. I, then, transpose to my spreadsheet for any business analysis.

For me the learning curve with aCar has been pretty shallow with a very high level of confidence of the data captured that I didn't have that with the 'auto' apps. All data captured in aCar is filterable (word?) and exportable to a .CSV file as needed.

NOTE: While this may seem like a 'shameless plug' for aCar, I have no affiliation with the app, just a happy user.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I've used aCar for years and years, nice little app. But still use pen/paper as a backup for Uber/Lyft


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m using Stride Tax. It’s been working well for me and can track expenses too. Haven’t used it yet to extract data for taxes but seems as though it will give me just what I need. Plus it’s free.


----------

